# Aerotank Mega On The Mvp



## Andre (6/6/14)

Can someone please post me a picture of the Aerotank Mega on a MVP. Just want to see if it looks ok to recommend to someone wishing to start vaping?


----------



## PeterHarris (6/6/14)

hold on.....


----------



## PeterHarris (6/6/14)

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Metal Liz (6/6/14)

shjoe that's a beaut of a tank Peter! I have recently become a fan of the aerotank (previous version) thanks to Zeki, what's the ml size of that one?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (6/6/14)

PeterHarris said:


> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Thank you so much. Wow, that is big. How does it feel in hand? Not awkward?


----------



## RevnLucky7 (6/6/14)

Matthee said:


> Can someone please post me a picture of the Aerotank Mega on a MVP. Just want to see if it looks ok to recommend to someone wishing to start vaping?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## PeterHarris (6/6/14)

Matthee said:


> Thank you so much. Wow, that is big. How does it feel in hand? Not awkward?


not at all, i think its quite balanced, the width of the MVP is the same diameter of the mega

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## phanatik (6/6/14)

Would the new Aerotank Mini not look a bit better?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (6/6/14)

phanatik said:


> Would the new Aerotank Mini not look a bit better?


That is what I am trying to determine. But I think the Aerotank Mini will look better.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## PeterHarris (6/6/14)

Matthee said:


> That is what I am trying to determine. But I think the Aerotank Mini will look better.



the aero mini is roughly the same size as the mPT3, but i like big tanks..... maybe send a pic of both to your friend and let him choose... 

i cant speak for the aero mini, but you need a pipet to fill the mega as the juice does dot drip through the 4 holes on the base...it 1 pain point for me....


----------



## Andre (6/6/14)

PeterHarris said:


> the aero mini is roughly the same size as the mPT3, but i like big tanks..... maybe send a pic of both to your friend and let him choose...
> 
> i cant speak for the aero mini, but you need a pipet to fill the mega as the juice does dot drip through the 4 holes on the base...it 1 pain point for me....


Good point. A syringe with blunt needle could probably also make it easier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/6/14)

OK I have given the Aerotank Mega a fair shake today and I have to say it's not bad at all and comparable to the Nautilus... whether it's better or worse it's a tough call but it's much better than the original Aerotank.

@Matthee it looks a little big on the MVP but I'm sure a couple of my MVP fishing club members will be getting the Mega. Yes the fill through the holes is a bit of an issue (but Menthol Ice has no problems) and using a blunt nose syringe is probably the way to go.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## RevnLucky7 (6/6/14)

Loving that cannon at the back.


----------



## phanatik (6/6/14)

I see there are some concerns regarding the Aerotanks.
Please inform this noob: How does one fill this 'ere tank?


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/6/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Loving that cannon at the back.



I just need to pluck up the courage to build a coil and wick for it and actually fire it up!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (6/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I just need to pluck up the courage to build a coil and wick for it and actually fire it up!



Do IT!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/6/14)

phanatik said:


> I see there are some concerns regarding the Aerotanks.
> Please inform this noob: How does one fill this 'ere tank?



I had absolutely no problem filling the tank with Menthol Ice but I guess the thicker juices may be an issue but using a pipet or a syringe will be easy peasy if not a little slow...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cat (6/6/14)

So a needle bottle cap would do it ok? 
i don't understand why it's a problem...i suppose i'll see when i get one. 
And the Mini? ...well, whatever, i need the capacity, i'm tired of filling tanks. And charging batteries. i'm even wondering whether i should skip the DNA30 box mod and get a Seven22 instead, because of the 22650 battery. Then again, maybe 18650 would get me through the day. ....Asuaus, the only way to solve these dilemmas is to buy them all.


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/6/14)

Having now played with the Aerotank Mega for two days I'm much more impressed with it and it's as good as the Nautilus.

I actually gave away ALL my small tanks today (except my mPT3's) to Just B vaping for her to use for tasting and sampling juices.

The Needle bottle will work as well...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER (6/6/14)

Here is a picture of the Mini on The MVP. I have already seen a few people fill past those filler holes, I myself fill it a bit past them and haven't any issue@Rob Fisher. Hope the picture it's ok... It wasn't upright. Oh well.. Loving it

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/6/14)

Darth_V@PER said:


> View attachment 5957
> Here is a picture of the Mini on The MVP. I have already seen a few people fill past those filler holes, I myself fill it a bit past them and haven't any issue@Rob Fisher. Hope the picture it's ok... It wasn't upright. Oh well.. Loving it



Looking great! Nice one!


----------



## PeterHarris (7/6/14)

that does look sweet, nice!


----------



## Darth_V@PER (7/6/14)

Want to post a picture of my Mini tank on my Sigeli 20W here... Going to get a picture of the Mega & Nautilus on my Sigeli posted soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------

